
Ask HN: Lavabit alternatives in countries that respect user-rights? - questionr
With the recent news of Yahoo and the fear of Gmail&#x2F;Google, are there any stable hosted webmail&#x2F;email providers that is similar in feature to Lavabit and reside in a country (such as Iceland) that respect a user&#x27;s privacy&#x2F;rights?<p>I know peoples and laws change, what may be respectful today may not tomorrow.
======
z3
protonmail.com

~~~
questionr
thanks! will have a look.

